# Tijuana apartments and utilities



## Roam

I'm planning to retire in Tijuana using a 180 day tourist card. I was going to go with a retirement visa, but my pension is $10 short of the $1000 requirement. I read somewhere online that you need a resident visa to get gas, electric and internet utilities. Is this true?

Also, I will be traveling a couple times a month to the San Diego VA medical facility. I'm wondering if I will have to purchase a new Tourist Card every time I reenter Mexico. Sometimes I will be traveling by car, other times I will walk and take the trolley.

Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

As you plan to reside in Mexico, you should be aware that the FMM tourist permit does have restrictions which could be strictly enforced; perhaps keeping you out of Mexico the other half of the year. Yes, you are required to check in and out of the country, although many don't. Again, a sudden decision to enforce that rule could be an unpleasant surprise. As such, I would suggest that you arrange for a "$10" raise by whatever means you can devise. Once that raise has been shown on three monthly statements, apply for a residence visa; 'no inmigrante' under present rules, or a 'tarjeta de residencia temporal' under the rules due in November. 
If you have an 'importada temporal' for your car, so you can take it beyond the 'free zone', then don't drive it out of Mexico without formally getting that removed and receipted. It is another detail that can jump up and bite you later; a seriously big bite.


----------



## joelpb

living in TJ is not like living in the rest of mexico. you will have no problems if you stay in TJ. there are a lot of americans that live in TJ and cross the border ever
day.


----------



## tepetapan

ask your new landlord for an old water bill or electric bill to be used as proof of address. They will be the ones to help you with connecting utilities, if needed. Living in a border town like Tijuana I don´t know why you would even bother getting a tourist card and I would bet within a year or so you stop bothering with that.


----------



## maryellen1952

I've lived in TJ for 9 months and now moving to Rosarito as I don't like the pollution in TJ so you might consider that when moving there. Stay on the Playas side of TJ otherwise you will think you are living in a worse version of Los Angeles. 
I don't know anyone who gets that tourist card. I drive across the border to work several days a week with my passport. I have never had the Federales ask me for anything other than my vehicle registration when they conduct a check at the border. 
I transport donated pet food to an animal sanctuary in Rosarito twice a week across the border and never had a problem with the Federales. The Baja government realizes how much $$$ is poured into the border area by Americans so I don't think they are going to rock the boat as it would directly affect the border economy.
Many apartments in TJ have you pay the landlord directly for utilities which makes it much easier. The apartment complex where I currently live bills the tenant every 2 months and is paid to the apartment owner. If you are interested in the apartments which are located between both borders, PM me. There currently are 2 bedrooms available at $390 plus utilities. Most tenants here do not have a car and use public transportation.


----------

